# Cleaning up a propane tank?



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Tried the dawn and TSP and nylon brush. Worked nicely. Best part the wife did it while I was fishing.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Wow. Wow a difference! Dang it you just added another chore to my list.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have to dig out mine as there are some bug stains on my vinyl siding that the power washer will not take off.

Another thing that works on decks is just plain bleach. Spray it on and let it set a while then hose off. It is liable to make the wood look like new with out a power washer blowing out the soft grain.


----------



## Cpt_kludge (2 mo ago)

Northwood lures said:


> I actually hate qualifying but... I am an expert.
> 25+ years.
> 
> 
> It has to be painted and may have to be junked. Don't assume you can fix what a Pro has told you, has to be addressed.


As a pro, can you guide me on who can clean the inside of an RV (Built in) Tank?174lb


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

multibeard said:


> There are two types of TSP.
> 
> The original is harsh and does a better job. You need to protect your skin from it.
> 
> The greenie style is more PC. I have never really tried it so I can not compare the two.


I tried it a couple years ago only because my local ACE Store said the original was banned from sale. It did not work worth a da$$. Thankfully I found that was not true and have found and been using the original ever since. Night and day difference IMO!

Sent from my SM-P610 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Build a shed and keep it inside.

My 100 lbs bottles look pretty new and a couple are getting close to hydrostat date.....


----------

